# Gparted



## zippod (16 Janvier 2009)

j' aimerai savoir si il y a une solution pour installer Gparted sur une cles usb depuis leopard? car j' aimerai regler un probleme de partition bootable sur un pc...


----------



## GillesF (16 Janvier 2009)

Ca doit être faisable si tu choppe l'iso de Gparted et que tu le bidouille pour que ton usb fasse office de live CD (aucune idée de comment on fait mais je pense que c'est faisable). Et tu ne veux absolument rien de plus que Gparted? Sinon tu te fais une clé usb avec ubuntu complet dessus


----------



## Zoidberg (17 Janvier 2009)

J'allais te dire de regarder du cote d'unetbootin mais je viens de jeter un oeil et il n'y a pas de version MacOS 
Au cas ou tu aurais acces a un windows ou un linux (via virtual box par exemple) voici le lien: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/
ou regarde par ici (toujours rien pour Mac mais ca peut peut-etre donner des pistes) http://www.pendrivelinux.com/, il n'y a pas le livecd gparted, mais d'autre distrib live l'ont, comme par exemple knoppix, ou comme dit GillesF: Ubuntu.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Tu peux aussi installer Systemrescue CD sur une cle USB, ce CD bootable contient GParted mais aussi moult utilitaires tres pratiques. Je l'utilise comme CD bootable pour faire des images de sauvegarde de mes partoches GNU/Linux

Voici le lien: http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-fr_Installer_SystemRescueCd_sur_une_clé_USB


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> Tu peux aussi installer Systemrescue CD sur une cle USB, ce CD bootable contient GParted mais aussi moult utilitaires tres pratiques. Je l'utilise comme CD bootable pour faire des images de sauvegarde de mes partoches GNU/Linux
> 
> Voici le lien: http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-fr_Installer_SystemRescueCd_sur_une_clé_USB



Un petit EDIT: Je n'avais pas capte "Depuis Leopard"; par contre telecharger l'ISO et graver le CD
depuis Leopard c'est extremement facile.


----------

